# Bradgate nursing home, Leicestershire, Aug13



## The Wombat (Aug 9, 2013)

*I’ve visited before, but was never happy with my previous photos, so was looking forward to a return trip here. Its been stripped, tagged & trashed, but still lots to see. Its been known by a few names, including Zachary Merton home, and Bradgate care home.
Group explore with the most excellent company of Pom, Juju, Catsvstyle, Baz, Gabe, Lost explorer & King Mongoose. We had a good look around, but came across a group of kids who were probably up to no good.

I absolutely love the external of this place in its state of overgrowth, and it is even more photogenic in summer. The inside is so horrendously trashed that its difficult to find a window that the bloody vandals haven’t got to yet. Even the Doctor Muriel graffiti has got graffiti on it! 

The external shots I took recently when the weather was more favourable. This may be last explore for a while… but I will be back!

History 
It was built as the Charnwood Convalescent Hospice for injured soliders in 1937. After WW2 it was made NHS and became a rehab centre/home for amputees and called Zachery Merton Convalescent Home. In 1999, the home was bought by the infamous Primelife Ltd and was renamed Bradgate Care Home. In 2006 Primelife moved into Charnwood Oaks in Shepshed, leaving Bradgate Care Home empty. Since then multiple housing associations have bought the site with the most resent application for demolition dating July 2012.*



01






02





03





04 And inside:





05





06





07





08





09 the lift shaft (at least the vandals couldn't trash that)





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17 And finally



thanks for looking


----------



## WiNgNuTz (Aug 9, 2013)

Nice pics mate, shame its been so badly trashed though.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 9, 2013)

Great set!
There is something about this place that get's under your skin!


----------



## Infraredd (Aug 9, 2013)

The outside is so serene & the inside is so pants - good report!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 9, 2013)

Your right its well trashed!Great report.


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments guys! appreciate it


----------



## Hackneygaz (Aug 15, 2013)

glad you finally got inside mate, well worth the visit, nice pics and post


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks hackneygaz


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice one, some really good graff there too. 
Fantastic photos, cheers for sharing.


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 2, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Nice one, some really good graff there too.
> Fantastic photos, cheers for sharing.



Thanks mate!


----------



## whitelaw (Sep 11, 2013)

You just want to get hold of the mindless chavs who smash places up for no other reason than that they ARE mindless chavs and smack some sense into them. This place, so serene from the outside has been - well - raped! And for what?

Sorry - rant over!


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 12, 2013)

whitelaw said:


> You just want to get hold of the mindless chavs who smash places up for no other reason than that they ARE mindless chavs and smack some sense into them. This place, so serene from the outside has been - well - raped! And for what?
> 
> Sorry - rant over!



Thats fine, rant away! I agree 100%
people dont always get my tunnels reports, but at least its all natural decay, and cant get trashed


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 12, 2013)

Theres some great graffiti there! Nice shots and report


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 13, 2013)

Sshhhh... said:


> Theres some great graffiti there! Nice shots and report



Thanks Sshhhh 

I can understand the art in some of the graffiti like the Alien stuff
I just dont approve of the mindless smashing shit up!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 13, 2013)

The Wombat said:


> Thanks Sshhhh
> 
> I can understand the art in some of the graffiti like the Alien stuff
> I just dont approve of the mindless smashing shit up!



I agree completely!


----------



## Wickedwilli (Sep 14, 2013)

I love these shots, I love this site! Ive been looking at threads on this forum for a while.

My hobby is based on war games and sites like these look amazing for what we do. Id be interested to take a walk round myself! The Wombat's threads always seem informative and the pictures are excellent. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Deranged09 (Sep 14, 2013)

Looks great, has this been demolished now?


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 14, 2013)

Wickedwilli said:


> I love these shots, I love this site! Ive been looking at threads on this forum for a while.
> 
> My hobby is based on war games and sites like these look amazing for what we do. Id be interested to take a walk round myself! The Wombat's threads always seem informative and the pictures are excellent. Keep up the good work.



Thanks 



Deranged09 said:


> Looks great, has this been demolished now?



Thanks 
I don't think its been demolished yet. There are plans to demolish it though, so get there quick!


----------



## Ade Somerset (Sep 15, 2013)

Schweet! fella get the feel of the place from the pic's,
Agree with all the comments "mindless trashing".


----------



## katihoward (Sep 15, 2013)

Headed down to go explore, couldn't find it though and my phone died.
Google maps works wonders, heading back down soon, lets hope I can get it!


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks for the comments guys.



katihoward said:


> Headed down to go explore, couldn't find it though and my phone died.
> Google maps works wonders, heading back down soon, lets hope I can get it!



Any luck? You can be seen on google maps. Be quick in case they are going to demolish it


----------



## fleydog (Oct 20, 2013)

Very nicely done, thank you.


----------

